# Bug im Debugmodus?



## Gonzo17 (10. Aug 2009)

Heyho,

ich bin gerade auf ein seltsames Phänomen in Eclipse gestoßen. Und zwar hab ich mich gewundert, dass ein Teil meines Codes nicht mehr funktioniert, obwohl das bisher immer der Fall war. Bis ich bemerkte, dass dieser Teil des Codes nur im Debugmodus nicht funktioniert. Hier mal ein Stückchen Code, mit dem man das in Eclipse reproduzieren kann:


```
package test;

import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.SelectionAdapter;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.SelectionEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Button;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.DirectoryDialog;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell;

public class teschd {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Display display = new Display();
		final Shell shell = new Shell(display);

		Button localPathBrowse = new Button(shell, SWT.PUSH);
		localPathBrowse.setSize(100, 100);
		localPathBrowse.setText("Browse...");
		localPathBrowse.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
			@Override
			public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent e) {
				DirectoryDialog dirDialog = new DirectoryDialog(shell);
				System.out.print(dirDialog.open());
			}
		});

		shell.setSize(400, 400);
		shell.open();
		while (!shell.isDisposed()) {
			if (!display.readAndDispatch())
				display.sleep();
		}
		display.dispose();
	}
}
```

Es geht um den DirectoryDialog. Wenn ich dieses kleine Progrämmchen starte und auf "Browse" drücke, dann kommt der Dialog, so wie es sein soll. Wenn ich aber im Debugmodus das Programm starte, dann ist der Dialog inhaltlich leer, es sind keine Einträge und nichts vorhanden. Ist das jetzt ein Bug von Eclipse? Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen normalem Launch und Debug, die zu sowas führen können? Ist besonders ärgerlich, weil ich gerade einen Teil meines Programms "unter die Lupe" nehmen wollte und jetzt an dieser Stelle hänge, weils eben im Debugmodus nicht klappt.


----------



## tfa (10. Aug 2009)

Funktioniert bei mir wunderbar, auch im Debug-Modus.
Hast du irgendwo einen versteckten Breakpoint oder fliegt eine Exception? Was passiert in der Debug-Perspektive?


----------



## Gonzo17 (10. Aug 2009)

Habe auch mal testweise alle Breakpoints entfernt, aber kein Unterschied. Exception bekomme ich auch keine. Wenn ich im Debugmodus starte, dann sieht der Dialog so aus, wie im Anhang.


----------



## Gonzo17 (21. Aug 2009)

Grund dafür ist, denke ich, dass in meinem Benutzernamen u.a. ein á ist, was Eclipse wohl Probleme bereitet. Da ich leider Windoof Vista benutzen, kann ich auch nicht einfach das Benutzerverzeichnis ändern.


----------



## Atze (21. Aug 2009)

besser immer nur ascii-zeichen verwenden


----------



## Gonzo17 (21. Aug 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> besser immer nur ascii-zeichen verwenden



Das ist mir leider erst eingefallen, nachdem ich meinen Vor- und Nachnamen als Benutzernamen angegeben hatte bei der Installation von Vista.


----------



## Atze (21. Aug 2009)

oder deinen namen ändern, eh, aendern, dann passiert sowas nicht mehr


----------



## maki (21. Aug 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist mir leider erst eingefallen, nachdem ich meinen Vor- und Nachnamen als Benutzernamen angegeben hatte bei der Installation von Vista.


Neuer Account?
Oder gleich ein anderes OS?


----------



## Gonzo17 (21. Aug 2009)

Anderes OS ist schlecht, weil ich hier auf der Arbeit bin und nicht einfach mal meinen Rechner plattmachen darf. 
Neuen Benutzer könnte ich anlegen, aber da stellt mir sich die Frage, wie ichs schaffe, dass alle Einstellungen erhalten bleiben. Genügt es, wenn ich den Ordner unter C:/Users vom alten Benutzer kopiere und bei meinem neuen Benutzer einfüge?


----------

